# Koi´s apatisch am Boden



## ulli55 (1. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
Mein Teich (10cm3) ist bis auf die Randgestaltung fertig, das Filter läuft seit einer Woche und ich mußte gestern etwas überstürzt meine geschenkten Kois einsetzen. Das lag daran, weil mein Bekannter unbedingt seinen Teich sauber machen wollte und knapp 100 Koinachzuchten loswerden mußte. Ich hab mir 25 kois in der größe von 15 bis 25 cm ausgesucht und bei mir in den neuen Teich gesetzt. Das war wie gesagt gestern und Abends haben sie sogar schon gefressen und waren auch recht agil.
Heute komm ich an den Teich und stelle fest, dass alle Fische auf dem Boden völlig apatisch auf einer Stelle stehen, nicht ans Futter kommen, und wenn sie sich bewegen, ein Teil der Kois sich scheuert.

Ich habe Brunnenwasser im Teich, habe es aber in einem Zoogeschäft vorher untersuchen lassen, und die Werte waren O.K. 

Hat jemand ein Tipp für mich, oder muß ich mich einfach in Geduld üben?


Gruß Ulli


----------



## sigfra (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Koi´s apatisch am Boden*

Hallo Ulli..

Stell doch als erstes mal die Werte, welche bei deiner Wasserprobe rausgekommen sind, hier ein... dann können unsere Experten etwas dazu sagen...

... als nächstes muß / möchte ich dir sagen, das dein Teich leider total überbesetzt ist... das kann nicht gutgehen... da wirst du noch ganz massive Probleme bekommen.. 25 neue Koi bei 10 Kubik... das ist devinitiv zu viel...
wenn du dann noch eigene... als außer den geschenkten hast... dann mußt du deinen Teich wegen Überfüllung schließen...

...also... ich denke mal, in dieser Richtung mußt du schnellstens was unternehmen...


----------



## ulli55 (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Koi´s apatisch am Boden*

Hallo Frank, Danke für die schnelle Antwort,
zu den Werten, die habe ich mir leider nicht aufgeschrieben, wir haben auf Nitrat, Nitrit, GH,KH, PH und Kupfer getestet. Die Werte waren laut Zoomensch alle in Ordnung. PH war um die 8, das weiß ich noch. Ich hab mir jetzt bei Ebay ein Analyset von Tetra gekauft, damit ich selber immer messen kann. Zu den Fischen, ich sehe ein dass da die hälfte raus muß, aber ich konnte einfach nicht wiederstehen, und weil sie noch relativ klein sind, dachte ich mir, wenn sie wachsen kannst du immer noch welche aussortieren.

Gruß Ulli


----------



## sigfra (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Koi´s apatisch am Boden*

Hallo Ulli...

auch kleine Fische verlieren regelmäßig etwas...  ...  das ist also irgendwie eine falsche Meinung... kleine Fische usw...  

... was hast du dir denn für ein Testset gekauft.... hoffentlich ein Tröpfchen Testset...   ... eine Set mit Streifen ist relativ ungenau...

im übrigen... laut deinem profil bist du noch in der Bauphase ... auch was deinen Filter betrifft ? ... ich hoffe doch nicht...
soll heißen... du hast doch einen Filter laufen ??? ... oder ? ... wenn ja... läuft er doch hoffentlich schon einige Wochen... wenn nicht, dann kannste abwarten bis der Supergau kommt...
... ich denke also mal, das du schnellstens in die Gänge kommen mußt, um deinen Fischen eine angenehme Wohnung zu schaffen...
auch wirst du nicht drumherum kommen, dir auf irgendeine Art und Weise einen Pflanzenfilter zu bauen... damit deine Wasserqualität besser wird...


----------



## ulli55 (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Koi´s apatisch am Boden*

Hallo Frank,
das ist ein ganzer Koffer von Tetra mit Gesamthärte, Karbonathärte, pH-Wert (Süßwasser), Ammoniak-, Nitrit-, Nitrat-Wert und Sauerstoffgehalt als Tröpfchentest.

Gruß Ulli


----------



## Ulumulu (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Koi´s apatisch am Boden*

Hallo Ulli

Das könnte ernste Probleme geben.:? 
Scheuern ist immer ein schlechtes Zeichen und das direkt einen Tag nach dem einsetzten.

Du hast das Brunnenwasser testen lassen das ist ja schön und gut aber wie sah es mit dem Wasser aus wo es im Teich war kurz bevor die Fische reinkamen?

Ich sage nur Nitritpeak.  

Normalerweise dauert es bis zu 3 Wochen bis ein Teich soweit eingefahren ist, dass die ersten Fische rein können.

Und auf einmal gleich 25 Fische die schon eine beachtliche Größe haben in einen nicht eingefahrenen Teich zu setzen war schon ein großer Fehler. 

Damit hast du den Fischen kein Gefallen getan. Der Teich hat sich selber noch nicht stabilisiert und jetzt kommen noch die Belastungen von den Fischen dazu.

Tut mir leid das sagen zu müssen aber wenn du nicht schnell handelst könnte es bald erste tote Fische geben.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## jochen (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Koi´s apatisch am Boden*

Hallo Ulli,

messne bitte schnell deinen Nitrit- Wert und stelle in hier ein,

nach deiner Beschreibung könnte bei dir am Teich der volle Nitritpeak sein,
das ist absolut tötlich die Fische in dieser Phase einzusetzen.

Wir brauchen den Nitritwert vom Teichwasser!

Ups, Daniel war schneller, also ran an den Teich und sofort messnen!

und so schnell wie möglich hier die Werte einstellen.


----------



## ulli55 (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Koi´s apatisch am Boden*

Hallo Daniel,
ich kann den Fehler leider nicht mehr rückgängig machen, ich habe vergessen zu erwähnen, dass ich vorher Nitrit gemessen habe, leider mit einem Tröpfchentest, der ca.schon 2 Jahre alt ist. Ich weiß nicht ob der noch genau ist, danach ist der Wert ok.
Was soll ich Deiner Meinung nach jetzt machen.

Ulli


----------



## jochen (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Koi´s apatisch am Boden*

Hi Ulli,

ohne Werte können wir deine Fische nicht helfen, auch wenn es leider nach deinen Beschreibungen, nach zu hohen Nitrit aussieht.

hast du keinen Bekannten bei dem du dir einen Test ausleihen könntest,
wen dein Test schon 2 Jahr alt ist kannst du ihn vergessen.

Wenn es wirklich an dem Nitritwert liegt haben deine Fische nur eine Chance, nämlich einen Wasserwechsel von 50-70 %


----------



## ulli55 (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Koi´s apatisch am Boden*

Ich habe jetzt nochmal gemessen, aber wie gesagt ich habe leider im Moment nur den ca. 2 jahre alten Tröpfchentest, und der sagt aus <0,1mg
Ulli


----------



## jochen (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Koi´s apatisch am Boden*

nochmal,

Ammonium/ Ammoniak wären auch wichtig.

Vielleicht hast du Bekannte die Aquarien haben bei denen ein Test zur Verfügung steht.


----------



## Ulumulu (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Koi´s apatisch am Boden*

Hallo

Kann Jochen nur zustimmen

Ein 2 Jahre alter Test ist für die Mülltonne.

Ohne genaue Werte kann man leider nix machen. 

Besorg dir schnellst möglich Tröpfchentests. Und stell die Werte hier rein.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## velos (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Koi´s apatisch am Boden*

Viele sagen, in einem 10.000L Teich kann man 10 Koi halten (ich meine 5),wenn du eine super Filteranlage hast 
Selbst bei 10 ausgewachsen Koi sind 10.000L nicht artgerecht, obwohl es mit der entsprechenden Filteranlage möglich ist.
Meine 15 Koi sind jetzt nach 2 Jahren zwischen 20 und 40cm klein und mein Teich mit ca. 15000L ganz sicher bald überfordert.
Im Frühjahr 2008 wird auf 20.000L aufgestockt und ich weiß, dass ich mich wohl von 5 Koi trennen muß.
Selbst 20.000L find ich für einen Teich mit 10 Tieren die zwischen 50 und 80cm groß werden können grenzwertig obwohl ich so unvernünftig bin und es auch tue.
Ich habe erst seit einem Jahr einen eigenen Koiteich, aber so sehe ich die Haltung von Koi nach dieser kurzen Zeit.

Mit Brunnenwasser währe ich immer Vorsichtig und ich würde deine Koi im Augenblick nicht füttern.
Notfalls muß das Brunnenwasser raus und Leitungswasser rein.
Ein Fisch der besonders auffällig ist raus, Abstrich machen usw.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## ulli55 (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Koi´s apatisch am Boden*

ich habe jemanden gefunden mit Tröpfchentest, den hol ich jetzt und messe noch, dann werde ich gleich morgen 2/3 des Brunnenwassers gegen Leitungswasser austauschen und nochmal berichten.

Vielen vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe

Ulli


----------



## rainthanner (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Koi´s apatisch am Boden*

Hallo Ulli, 


Scheuern und Absitzen kann auch auf starke Temperatur- , oder Ph-Wert Unterschiede zurüchzuführen sein, welche die Fische nun erstmal verarbeiten müssen. 

Füttern würde ich auf jeden Fall für ein paar Tage garnichts. 





> dann werde ich gleich morgen 2/3 des Brunnenwassers gegen Leitungswasser austauschen und nochmal berichten.


Mach die Wasserwerte, wie man sie empfohlen hat, stell sie ein und beobachte die Fische weiterhin. Nicht dass du die Wassertemperatur auch noch in den Keller fährst. 





Gruß Rainer


----------



## ulli55 (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Koi´s apatisch am Boden*

Hallo Leute, ich habe jetzt alles getestet mit folgendem Ergebnis:
PH = 8
Nitrit = zwischen <0,3mg und 0,3mg
Nitrat = 12,5mg
Amonniak = 0
GH = 15
KH = 7
O2 = 5mg
ich hoffe ich habe nichts vergessen.

Gruß Ulli


----------



## jochen (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Koi´s apatisch am Boden*

Hallo Ulli,

wie wir befürchtet haben,
dein Nitritwert ist viel zu hoch,

und dein Sauerstoff ist zu gering.

Dazu hast du noch einen Überbesatz im Teich, was nicht wirklich gut für deine Fische ist.

Ich würde dir zu einen sofortigen Wasserwechsel von 50% raten, mach es mit Leitungswasser auch wenn es teuer wird.
Dann wieder Nitrit messen, und wieder Wasserwechsel innerhalb von einen Tag, das könnte vielleicht die Rettung sein.
Vielleicht helfen noch Starterbakterien für deinen Filter, ich denke aber auch wenn es mir leit tut es werden nur Wasserwechsel helfen.

Werte von 0,2 sind schon giftig für deine Fische, ab einen Wert von 0,5 kann dein Wasser schon tötlich für deine Fische sein!

Du hast 0.3!

Bitte handle schnell.

Hier nochmal ein guter Link dazu...

http://scalare-online.de/aquaristik/wasserchemie/nitritpeak.html



@ all,

wenn jemand anderer Meinung ist, bitte hier schnell helfen, ich denke aber es liegt am Nitritgehalt


----------



## Ulumulu (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Koi´s apatisch am Boden*

Hallo

Ja Jochen hat recht der Nitritwert ist viel zu hoch.

Das Erklärt schon einiges. Dann noch der Stress vom Umzug das macht Fische nochmal anfälliger.

Empfehle ebenfalls mit Leitungswasser das Wasser zu wechseln da es in der Regel bessere Qualität hat.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Arnold (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Koi´s apatisch am Boden*

Hallo Ulli,

anstatt die Zeit  mit Wassertests zu vertrödeln würde ich mich an deiner Stelle lieber an einen Tierarzt wenden. 
Deine Fische sind nach deiner Beschreibung mit Sicherheit krank.
Was nützt es da wenn du jetzt herausfindest das an deinen Wasserwerten etwas nicht stimmt. 
Ich bin ja mal gespannt was für Ratschläge Du dann bekommen wirst.
Wenn Du keinen eingefahrenen Teich hast in den Du die Fische umsetzen kannst bleibt die gar keine andere Wahl 
als die Fische da zu lassen wo sie sind und sie auch da zu behandeln.
Was soll es nützen wenn du jetzt anfängst an deinem Wasser herumzudoktern, und Dir unterdessen die Koi sterben.

Gruss Arnold


----------



## rainthanner (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Koi´s apatisch am Boden*



			
				Arnold schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ulli,
> 
> anstatt die Zeit mit Wassertests zu vertrödeln würde ich mich an deiner Stelle lieber an einen Tierarzt wenden.


Das meinst du jetzt nicht wirklich ernst, oder?  





> Deine Fische sind nach deiner Beschreibung mit Sicherheit krank.


Und was sollte ihnen fehlen? Parasitenexplosion über Nacht, oder wie? 




> Was nützt es da wenn du jetzt herausfindest das an deinen Wasserwerten etwas nicht stimmt.


Bitte nochmal langsam, extra für mich.  




> Ich bin ja mal gespannt was für Ratschläge Du dann bekommen wirst.
> Wenn Du keinen eingefahrenen Teich hast in den Du die Fische umsetzen kannst bleibt die gar keine andere Wahl als die Fische da zu lassen wo sie sind und sie auch da zu behandeln.


Den Satz versteh ich nun überhaupt nicht.  




> Was soll es nützen wenn du jetzt anfängst an deinem Wasser herumzudoktern, und Dir unterdessen die Koi sterben.


Nochmal: Wegen was sollten die Fische denn behandelt werden? 
Natürlich muß jetzt erst mal das Wasser in Ordnung gebracht werden.  


Gruß Rainer


----------



## jochen (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Koi´s apatisch am Boden*

Hallo Arnold,

Ich bin mir eigentlich sicher das die Fische eine Nitritvergiftung haben,
vor allem der Zeitraum des Einfahrens des Filters,
das Verhalten der Fische,

beides sprechen dafür,

jetzt ist festgestellt worden das wie von mir vermutet der Nitritwert erheblich zu hoch ist,

was soll ich denn dazu schreiben, ohne zu raten einen sofortigen Wasserwechsel zu machen?

Wie bekämpfst du eine Nitritvergiftung, oder zu was würdest du raten?

Ja die Fische sind krank, weil sie vergiftet sind und nach den Tests wie vermutet mit Nitrit.

Sicher wäre es am besten die Fische in einen eingefahrenen Teich zu bringen, wenn es aber nicht geht hilft eben nur Wasserwechsel, es wird in dieser Phase mit Sicherheit nicht nutzen die Fische mit irgentwelchen Medikamenten vollzupumpen, das wird dir der beste Fischdoktor raten.

Was macht ein Mensch wenn er in einer Zone ist die vergiftet ist, er versucht sie sofort zu verlassen, die Fische können das nicht, aber wir können ihnen helfen ihr Umfeld (in diesen Falle das Wasser) zu entgiften, verdünnen, eben mit Wasserwechsel.

Wegen den Ratschlägen die du meinst die ich hier vergebe, brauchst du nicht gespannt zu sein, die habe ich schon geschrieben, oder hast du das überlesen?

Nach den Test der wirklich keine Zeitvertrötelung war (es war Sonntag spät abends) steht fest das der Nitrit zu hoch ist, und dann habe ich geschrieben das Ulli sofort reagieren soll, eben alles am Sonntag Abend in unserer Freizeit.
Ich bin mir sicher die Fische werden es nicht mehr lange in diesen vergifteten Wasser aushalten, es war alles andere als Zeitverschwendung.

Meinst du ein Tierarzt wäre gestern um 23.00Uhr zu Ulli gefahren???

Deine Reaktion ist mir wirklich unverständlich.

Für jeden anderen Tip, oder Lösung könnte dir Ulli dankbar sein, aber so nicht!


----------



## rainthanner (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Koi´s apatisch am Boden*

Salz wäre in diesem Fall eine kurzfristige Lösung. 

Blumenerde in den Filter einbringen, wäre ein längerfristige Lösung. 


Aber ganz ehrlich: 
Ich denke, dass es sich von selbst löst. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Yvonne Mietze (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Koi´s apatisch am Boden*

Sry, ich hab keine Ahnung, daher mal die Frage: 
Salz? Das sind doch keine Bracken-Fische... 
Wieso soll Salz helfen? Besser helfen als ein Wasserwechsel?


----------



## ulli55 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Koi´s apatisch am Boden*

Hallo an alle die mir wertvolle Tips gegeben haben,
ich bin gerade dabei das Wasser zu wechseln. Die Hälfte habe ich raus gepumpt und das Leitungswasser läuft. Kann noch was dauern, dann meld ich mich nochmal.

Ulli


----------



## jochen (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Koi´s apatisch am Boden*

Hallo Ulli,

du solltest in dieser Phase jetzt mindestens zwei mal am Tag deinen Nitritwert messen.

Selbst wenn der Wert nach dem Wasserwechsel in Ordnung ist, soll heissen unter 0,1mg/ltr wird er sich höchstwahrscheinlich wieder erhöhen.
Das muß so sein sonst können sich die so wichtigen Nitrobacter Bakterien nicht entwickeln.
Momentan haben sich nur die Nitrosomonas Bakterien entwickelt die das Ammonium/Ammoniak zu Nitrit verarbeiten.

Diese Nitrobacter wandeln dann wenn sie sich entwickelt haben das Nitrit in den wesentlich ungefärlicheren Nitrat um.

Das kann aber eine Woche dauern, normal ist das völlig in Ordnung, und passiert bei jeden neuen Aquarium oder Teich egal in welcher Größe.

Leider hast du aber Fische im Teich und für die ist das Ganze gefährlich.

Was du jetzt machen musst,
Wasserwechsel messnen, Wasserwechsel messnen bis der Nitritgehalt nicht mehr über 0,1mg/ltr. steigt, erst dann haben sich die Nitrobacter Bakterien entwickelt und dein Teich ist fürs erste eingefahren.


----------



## bonsai (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Koi´s apatisch am Boden*

Moin,

vielleicht hört ihr einfach einmal auf Rainer.
Der Nitritwert ist zu hoch - richtig. Er ist aber nicht über 0,3 und das vertragen die Koi schon eine kurze Zeit.
Der Filter wird jeden Tag mehr eingefahren, es ist nicht davon auszugehen, dass der Nitritwert noch steigt, eher das Gegenteil.
Dass der Besatz bei der Teichgröße in ein bis zwei Jahren zu groß ist ist auch klar, im Moment aber kein Problem.
Manchmal ist etwas Langmut nicht verkehrt. Fütter darf die nächste Zeit aber auf keinen Fall in den Teich. Die Koi leiden nicht, wenn sie einige Tage auf Diät gesetzt werden.
Rainer, den Vorschlag mit dem Salz würde ich nicht umsetzen wollen, dafür dürfte die Filterbiologie noch zu instabil sein. Da erscheint mir ein zusätzliches impfen mit nitritabbauenden Bakterien eher angebraucht.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## jochen (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Koi´s apatisch am Boden*

Hallo Norbert,

da gebe ich dir völlig recht,
mit messnen Wasserwechsel und wieder messen, meinte ich natürlich erst wieder Wasserwechsel wenn der Wert über 0,3 steigt,
dann wird es aber wirklich gefährlich.

Wenn es tatsächlich ein Peak ist, also die Phase beim Einfahren des Filters, besser geschrieben die Neuentwicklung der nitrifizierenden Baktrerien dann schnellt der Wert sehr schnell bis 1,0 oder sogar mehr, nur aus den einen Grund, weil in diesen Statium nur die Bakterien arbeiten die Ammonium/Ammoniak zu Nitrit verarbeiten und so immer mehr Nitrit erzeugen, und der Wert steigt stark an.
Erst wenn die Bakterien, die den Nitrit zum Nitrat umwandeln zum Leben erweckt sind,(etwa nach einer Woche) und ihre Arbeit verrichten, wird sich der Nitritwert "von alleine" abbauen, ansonsten hilft in _dieser Phase_ nur ein Wasserwechsel zum Nitritabbau.

Wichtig dabei ist aber darauf zu achten das am Ende des Nitritpeaks sich der Wert unter 0,1 einbendelt.

Man soll den Nitritpeak beim Einfahren eines Teiches bitte nicht verwechseln, mit einer Nitriterhöhung eines eingefahrenen Teiches in dem schon nitrifizierende Bakterien vorhanden sind.
Das kann passieren durch zu vieles Futter, oder durch zusätzlich erworbene Fische (Überbesatz) etc.,das selbst einen eingefahrenen Teich aus den Gleichgewicht wirft,
in diesen Falle der Nitriterhöhung kann sich der Teich durch ein paar Überstunden...  der nitritabbauenden Bakterien selbst regeln, sie müssen ja nicht erst zum leben erweckt werden.


Zu nitritabbauenden Bakterien, habe ich schon in Beitrag 17 geraden, naja ich schrieb halt Starterbakterien, eigentlich das gleiche.

sei es wie es will, hauptsache den Fischen wird geholfen.

schön mal wieder von dir zu lesen...


----------



## herten04 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Koi´s apatisch am Boden*

Hallo.

Laut sera NO2 Test ist NO2-N bis 0,3mg/l und NO2 bis 0,9mg/l noch als undenklich einzustufen :? .Leider ist der Scan nicht optimal geworden.
Ich kontrolliere allerdings mein Nitritgehalt mit einem Photometer.
Zu einem Wasserwechsel wird erst ab NO2-N 0,5mg/l/NO2 1,6mg/l
geraten.


----------



## ulli55 (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Koi´s apatisch am Boden*

Hallo zusammen, ich habe nach einmaligem Wasserwechsel  zusätzlich     Aqua 5 Dry ins Wasser gegeben. Hab einen Testbericht gelesen, hörte sich gut an. Hier mal ein Auszug 
 "AQUA 5 DRY vermindert und verhindert sofort Amonium, Nitrit, Nitrat und Algenblüte. Fördert die Schleimhautbildung der Fische, baut Stress ab, führt dem Wasser wichtige Enzyme und Mineralien zu und trägt damit zum sichtbaren Wohlbefinden der Fische bei, die eine Top-Kondition erhalten und resistenter gegen Krankheiten werden. Auch Verletzungen heilen schneller, der PH Wert wird stabilisiert und die Sauerstoffverbindung im Wasser wird verbessert, was den Appetit und dadurch das Wachstum der Fische begünstigt. Sie erhalten gesundes klares Wasser durch ein biologisches Gleichgewicht. AQUA 5 DRY ist weltweit das einzige Wasserpflegemittel welches 8 Bakterienstämme, Enzyme und Mineralien beinhaltet und das Nitrat vermindert. Es hat eine 10 bis 100fach höhere Dichte der Bakterien gegenüber anderen bekannten Produkten und ist vollkommen unschädlich für alle Tiere und alle lebenden - grünen - Pflanzen."

Es hat zwar 45€ gekostet, aber was tut man nicht alles. Ich werde jetzt abwarten, der Nitritwert ist zwar immer noch knapp bei 0,3mg und die Kois kommen immer noch nicht hoch, aber ich denke die Zeit wird es jetzt bringen.

Ulli


----------



## jochen (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Koi´s apatisch am Boden*



			
				herten04 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo.
> 
> Laut sera NO2 Test ist NO2-N bis 0,3mg/l und NO2 bis 0,9mg/l noch als undenklich einzustufen :? .Leider ist der Scan nicht optimal geworden.
> Ich kontrolliere allerdings mein Nitritgehalt mit einem Photometer.
> ...



Hallo Helmut,

gestern war ich beim Tag der Offenen Tür bei uns im Aquacenter...

war natürlich auch das Programm von Sera ausgestellt.

da lagen jede Menge Flyer etc der Marke zum mitnehmen.

im sera Ratgeber Aquariumpflege steht...(ist auch die Quelle)

idealer Wasserwert...0,0 mg/ltr.

0,3-0,9 mg/ltr. ...
Wert zu hoch senken,   
Teilwasserwechsel durchführen,Filterkontrolle,sparsam füttern,
und jetzt kommts...
prüfen, ob kein Fisch gestorben ist...


was sagt uns das...

dann gehts weiter...

ab 0,9 mg/ltr....

starke Wasserbelastung, Gefährtung der Fische.

3,3mg/ltr. akute Lebensgefahr für die Fische.



also ich bleibe dabei, bei einen Nitritwert von über 0,3 mg/ltr rate ich zum Teilwasserwechsel, oder man probiert wie hart im nehmen die Fische sind.

der ideale Wert ist meiner Meinung nach kleiner als 0,1 mg/ltr.


In einem sehr guten Buch das ich nur empfehlen kann...

_Handbuch Aquarienwasser von Hanns-J Krause_

steht zum Nitritwert...

_Sauberes Wasser ist völlig Nitritfrei.
Aquarienwasser enthält oft Konzentrationen um 0,02 - 0,1 mg/ltr. Nitrit, das ist harmlos.
Im eingefahrenen Aquarium sind Werte über 0,2 mg/ltr. Nitrit grundsätzlich zu beanstanden. Konzentrationen über 0,5 mg/ltr. Nitrit sind sehr bedenklich und weisen auf erhebliche Störungen im Bakterienhaushalt  hin.
Unter günstigen Umständen  wird ein Nitritgehalt von 2,0 mg/ltr. von vielen Fischen bei ausreichendem Sauerstoffgehalt für einige Tage toleriert, doch sind Verluste nicht ausgeschlossen._


also wenn man jetzt alles so liest ist bestimmt der Nitritgehalt von über 0,3 mg/ltr. zumindest für viele, oft dann auch tödlichen Folgeerkrankungen die Erklärung.

Mahlzeit...


----------



## Frank_E (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Koi´s apatisch am Boden*

Moin!

Ein Nitritwert von 0,3 ist mit Sicherheit nicht optimal, aber auch noch keine Katastrophe. Ein TWW mit "Kraneberger" sollte den Wert senken.
Bei einem Nitritpeak, so kenne ich das aus der Aquaristik, schwimmen die Fische an der Oberfläche und schnappen nach Luft.
Was mich interessieren würde, wäre die Wassertemperatur des Brunnenwassers und deren Werte.
Ich vermute mal aus der Ferne, dass das Brunnenwasser einfach zu kalt ist.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## ulli55 (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Koi´s apatisch am Boden*

Hurra, Hurra, sie sind wieder fit,
seit gestern Abend, (die Nitritwerte sind wieder ok) schwimmen meine Kois wieder quitschvergnügt an der Wasseroberfläche und betteln nach Futter. Ich konnte leider nicht wiederstehen und hab sie nach langer Hungerkur ein wenig gefüttert. Sie haben das Futter verschlungen, als gebe es die nächste Zeit wieder nichts. Auch heute unverändert, sie machen einen   Eindruck.
Was meint Ihr, kann ich sie schon normal füttern?
 Frank, zu Deiner Frage. Das Brunnenwasser ist natürlich recht kalt, wenn es frisch aus der Erde kommt (ich glaube so um die 12 Grad), aber das Wasser war ja schon eine Woche im Teich, wurde gefiltert und lief über einen Wasserfall zurück in den Teich. Ich habs gemessen, es hatte knapp 20 Grad.

Ich würde euch meinen Teich + Technik einschließlich Fische gerne einmal vorstellen, nachdem ihr mir so wertvolle Tips gegeben habt, habt ihr auch ein Anrecht auf ein paar Bilder.

Ich habs auch schon mal probiert, hab die Bilder extra auf 100kb jpeg geändert, trotzdem kommt immer "Fehler beim hochladen"

In "meinem Album" hab ich es jetzt geschafft.

Ulli


----------



## Ulumulu (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Koi´s apatisch am Boden*

Hallo Ulli

Na das hören wir doch gerne, dass wieder alles in Ordnung ist. 

Mit dem Füttern weiß ich leider nicht ob man das schon sollte.
Nicht das wieder alles Umkippt da der Teich jetzt erstmal richtig einfahren muss.
Die Kois werden so schnell nicht verhungern.
Warte lieber noch ein bisschen und fang dann ganz langsam an mit dem füttern damit der Teich so nach und nach mit den Belastungen fertig wird.

Übrigens schöne Teichbilder hast du in deinem Album können aber ruhig noch mehr werden  

Gruß Daniel


----------



## ulli55 (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Koi´s apatisch am Boden*

Hallo zusammen,
ich brauche leider nochmal Eure Hilfe.
Nachdem ich mich so gefreut habe, dass die Fische wieder fit sind, muß ich heute leider sagen, so ganz unbeschadet haben die kois die Nitritvergiftung leider nicht.
Sie haben fast alle durch die Bank unklare Augen und einen Überzug auf dem Körper und auf den Flossen, als wenn sie eine Ladung Staub abbekommen hätten. Winzig kleine Pünktchen überall.
Sie verhalten sich wechselweise, mal sind sie am Boden, mit Flossen eingeklemmt, mal schwimmen sie ganz fit durch den Teich. Und wenns Futter gibt, dann sind sie garnicht mehr zu bremsen. Sie fressen sogar schon aus der Hand. Dabei habe ich auch diesen komischen Überzug gesehen. 
Der Nitritwert ist wieder leicht erhöht, aber nicht so schlimm wie im Anfang.
Sind es __ Parasiten, was kann ich tun?

Ulli


----------



## rainthanner (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Koi´s apatisch am Boden*

nun haben sie sich vermutlich auch noch Ichtyo eingefangen.  

Such mal unter Ichtyo und du wirst fündig.  


Wenn Ichtyo, dann solltest du handeln. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Ralf_N (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Koi´s apatisch am Boden*

Hallo Ulli,

hier gibts ein paar Infos zu  - defekter Link entfernt -


----------



## herten04 (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Koi´s apatisch am Boden*

Hallo Jochen.


			
				jochen schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Helmut,
> also ich bleibe dabei, bei einen Nitritwert von über 0,3 mg/ltr rate ich zum Teilwasserwechsel, oder man probiert wie hart im nehmen die Fische sind.
> der ideale Wert ist meiner Meinung nach kleiner als 0,1 mg/ltr.


Ich gebe Dir vollkomme recht,aber wenn ich schon mal bei einer Trinkwasserprobe einen Wert von 0,2 mg/ltr. hatte  (vielleicht hatte ich bei der Messung einen Fehler gemacht:? )ist es schwer den idealen Wert zu erreichen.
Nach meinen Anfängerfehlern messe ich den Nitrit-Wert 2x die Woche(bei sehr warmen Wetter auch täglich) und Ph-Wert täglich.
Mein momentaner Nitrit-Wert ist <0,1 mg/ltr.


----------



## rainthanner (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Koi´s apatisch am Boden*

hier haben wir sogar ein gutes Beispielfoto vom Ichtyo: 










Gruß Rainer


----------



## ulli55 (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Koi´s apatisch am Boden*

Hallo Rainer,
ich hab mir das Bild angeschaut, und auch im Internet genug Anzeichen gefunden. Ich werde mir jetzt sofort Malachit besorgen und heute Abend mit der Behandlung anfangen. Es wäre einfach zu schade um die Tiere.

Vielen Dank für Deine / Eure schnelle Hilfe.

Ulli


----------

